# Why can't I find Piccino instructions online?



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

My pre-loved Piccino will be here in a couple of days but I was hoping to get an idea of the basics in advance. Unfortunately I can't seem to find downloadable instructions anywhere. Any hints?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

No - I couldn't find them either :-(

There is a pdf on the Fracino site - but it's just a sales glossy.......

If you find one let me know please.

I might need some Fracino bits & bobs soon - So if I contact them I'll let you know.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Try looking here

http://teaforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20707-Fracino-Piccino


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just call them. Ask for Hayley. I'm sure she could email something or bung a set in the post FOC


----------



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

It's a pretty straight forward machine to use. There's a manual in the box


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Since you must have the instruction book (I presume) why don't you photocopy or scan and send it to urpert?


----------



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> Since you must have the instruction book (I presume) why don't you photocopy or scan and send it to urpert?


I've sold my Piccino to upert so hopefully he'll be playing with it tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry, my bad. A bit behind, I just realised he was asking having bought your machine


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

I now have all the instructions I could possibly ask for! Thanks.


----------

